

CeeVee opens up to offer a mega-simple CV page builder - oshadi
http://uk.techcrunch.com/2009/09/09/ceevee-opens-up-to-offer-a-mega-simple-cv-page-builder/

======
mildweed
'opens up' made me think there was some sort of API. There is not. Its just
/another/ closed system.

